# Brumination vs Hibernation?



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 22, 2011)

Howdy folks.....

Ok so the new gu I got isn't eating as far as I can tell. She has only nibbled once or twice since I brought her home and has dug herself into the mulch and tries to stay buried. I keep checking her to make sure she is still alive.

So I'm wondering, this gu was allowed to free roam. Could it be she's just now in something she can really bury herself in and she's pseudo-hibernating at this time of year? She has been drinking.

Anyone else know or have the experience of a gu suddenly going into hibernate mode this time of year?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 22, 2011)

My adult Tegu didn't hubernate at all this year... he has brumated, but to varying degrees all winter long...

He has gone through several different 'spurts', some being active spurts (movement & food consumption increasing) and he has gone through inactive spurts (sleepign long hours, movement and food consumption decreasing)...

Also consider where he lived then to where he lives now. Animals can often 'sense' barametric pressures and other weather related signals that you and I could never detect. So if he moved from Florida to New York, the chance could trick him into thinking it is earlier in the winter thus triggering hibernation/brumation instincts...


----------



## chelvis (Mar 22, 2011)

My two gus headed to the boxes and havent been out for three days. The pressure and temp dropped here for a bit. I'm not too worried, the little guy came up yesturday to drink and bask the big boy is still down but i figure he knows what his doing. The temps will pick up in a bit


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 22, 2011)

So I shouldn't worry about her going off feed (except maybe a nibble or two) for this long? Had her about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 22, 2011)

My Tegu is at an odd spurt right now... he is active and free roams everyday, but has eaten the equivilant of one full meal in the last two weeks...

Digging your Tegu up to check on him will cause more harm (via stress) than letting him go weeks without eating...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok well the warm water trick didn't work on her LOL. 

My boy is up and active, she however is a bump on a log. I do feel a little reading this tho.


----------

